# Thank you everyone



## gw326 (Jul 1, 2009)

It seems as if my wife and i are going to work on our marriage.She broke the news to me earlier tonight.I was originally planning on being back in October,but have decided to be there for my oldest sons birthday party next weekend.She broke things off with the OM,and we have talked a lot the past few days.I truely believe the NC works as i tried to do so as much as possible.I made myself a better person overall and she has realized it.She told me there was something always there between us.She was just upset with me because of the things i was doing (not working,verbal abuse from both of us,etc.).Whatever happens from there happens.I'm glad she wants to work things out,but i'm even happier i get to see my kids again.I hope you all find happiness again,whether its with your spouse or with someone else.Never give up hope.


----------



## mikey (Jul 7, 2009)

good for you...
what do you mean by OM and NC?


----------



## gw326 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks..

OM=Other man..She told me she wanted a divorce,met someone else and was living with him.They fought,she left.She came back to talk and was told to leave him alone.

NC= No Contact - It is what it describes.With my case it was difficult not to as we have kids together,but other than talking to the kids and such i rarely talked to her.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Outstanding! I hope you are able to put the OM behind you both and work on what is there to improve things and make them great. I am sure you realize it, but there is more to this board than just divorce and separation. So many things I have read here are about people who realize what they did wrong and want to make things better. If you need to bounce ideas around or just vent about what works or not works, you do have a place here. 

I wish you the best... for you AND YOUR FAMILY!


----------



## 20yrs (Sep 18, 2009)

Good for you! 

I love when there are stories like yours - kinda makes warm circles in the heart area.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Keep doing what you've been doing and don't let her get away again! Be sure to romance her and show her you are truly back.

Good luck! I hope this goes down in the reconciliation section in the end!!!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I wish you and your family the best. Feel free to keep us updating on your situation. It's good to have support along the way.


----------

